# إمبراطورية الرجل



## candy shop (12 فبراير 2008)

إمبراطورية الرجل 




إذا كنت إمبراطورا في بيتك.. فإليك بعض النصائح من إمبراطور سابق تعلم كيف يراعي عائلته ويتفاعل معها ويكسب أوقاتا طيبة وسعيدة، ولولا الفائدة التي حصلت عليها لما تجرأت أن أنصح غيري من الرجال الأزواج للقيام بانعطاف رائع في حياتهم العائلية.


أولا لقد تعلمت من إمبراطور الطيور (البطريق) الذي يتمختر كالملك المهوب في مشيته كيف تبدأ مهمة الأب قبل أن يأتي الأطفال، حيث يقلب البيض يوميا لكي يؤمن الدفء لكل بيضة وخصوصا في فصل الشتاء، حيث يقف على الثلج ويضع البيض فوق قدميه ليؤمن له الدفء، وهذا يستلزمه أن يبقى بلا طعام لأيام طويلة قد تصل إلى 65 يوما. إذا كيف يمكن لنا كرجال أن نضحي؟ وبماذا؟


- تغيير النظرة الخاطئة عن دور الرجل: (هذا ليس من شأني) لأن هذه العبارة الراسخة تبعدك عن المشاركة والتفاعل في الاستعداد لقدوم الطفل الجديد إلى العائلة، فوجود الطفل داخل أحشاء زوجتك، لا يعني أن ليس لك دور في المشاركة في تحضير لوازمه وقراءة بعض الكتب عن تغذية الأم الحامل ومساعدتها في قضاء وقت مريح وهي تحمل طفلك.

- التضحية بالوقت: لا مانع من تخصيص بعض الوقت للمساعدة في بعض الأعمال المنزلية المرهقة، ومرافقة زوجتك إلى عيادة الطبيب للاطمئنان على صحتها وصحة الجنين ومتابعة نموه، وربما مرافقتها في ممارسة رياضة المشي في الأشهر الأخيرة لكي يساعدها هذا على الولادة الطبيعية.

- التضحية بالتنازل عن الأمور التي قد تسبب إزعاجا للأم الحامل مثل التدخين، وبعض الزيارات والنشاطات المزعجة والمتعبة.

- التنازل عن إعطاء الإرشادات المستمرة وإصدار الأوامر بحجة الحفاظ على صحتها وصحة الجنين، لأن الأم الحامل تعاني عادة من حدة في المزاج واضطراب لا تعرف سببه، وهي ليست في وضع تحتمل فيه مثل هذه التصرفات.


للامانة مقوووووووووووووووول ​


----------



## gigi angel (17 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: إمبراطورية الرجل*

يا ريت كل الرجاله تقرا الموضوع ده 

مرسى اوىى على الموضوع


----------



## candy shop (17 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: إمبراطورية الرجل*



germen قال:


> يا ريت كل الرجاله تقرا الموضوع ده
> 
> مرسى اوىى على الموضوع



ياريت يا حبيبتى

ميرسى اوى​​


----------



## mero_engel (17 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: إمبراطورية الرجل*

*جميل يا كاندي موضوع رائه*
*زي باقي مواضيعك اللي معودنا عليها*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## candy shop (18 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: إمبراطورية الرجل*



mero_engel قال:


> *جميل يا كاندي موضوع رائه*
> *زي باقي مواضيعك اللي معودنا عليها*
> *ربنا يباركك*​




ميرسى اوى على الرد الجميل

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## Meriamty (20 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: إمبراطورية الرجل*



موضوع راائع جداااا يا كاندى 


ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوضك تعب محبتك 


​


----------



## candy shop (20 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: إمبراطورية الرجل*



Meriamty قال:


> موضوع راائع جداااا يا كاندى
> 
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوضك تعب محبتك
> ...




شكرااااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## وليم تل (22 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: إمبراطورية الرجل*

موضوع رائع كاندى
مع تحفظى على بعض المرادفات 
مثل تضحية وتنازل من الرجل
حيث كنت افضل واجب وحتمى ايضا
فلقد خلق اللة المرأة من ضلع الرجل 
اى من جانبة ليتعاونا معا فى الحياة جنبا الى جنب
ولم يخلقها من رأسة حتى لا تسودة
ولا من رجلة حتى لا يسودها
فالامبراطورية الصحيحة هى
التى يسودها الحب والتفاهم والتعاون
ودمتى بود​


----------



## candy shop (23 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: إمبراطورية الرجل*



وليم تل قال:


> موضوع رائع كاندى
> مع تحفظى على بعض المرادفات
> مثل تضحية وتنازل من الرجل
> حيث كنت افضل واجب وحتمى ايضا
> ...



شكرااااااااااااااا على التعليق الجميل

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## النهيسى (9 أغسطس 2008)

candy shop قال:


> إمبراطورية الرجل
> 
> 
> 
> ...



  الموضوع حلو  بس صدقينى فيه رجال غلابه كتير


----------



## candy shop (9 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: إمبراطورية الرجل*



النهيسى قال:


> الموضوع حلو  بس صدقينى فيه رجال غلابه كتير



اكيد فى غلابه مش كلهم يعنى 

شكراااااااااااااا ليك​


----------

